# Kodi gets his FDX



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Way to go Kodi! He is an awesome little boy--love that intensity!


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Way to go, CK! Grats to you and to Kodi! I'm proud of you, too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW!!! That is just wonderful. Way to go both of you! And yes he DOES look fantastic!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow that's awesome congrats to both of you!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Way to go. So much fun to watch the video.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats ..that is great


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job! He's got an awesome trainer!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice!! He even got in a few single steps there too!!


----------

